# First baby falcon for 2015!



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Awww! You are so lucky to get to work around such amazing birds! I went through a phase where I wanted to become a falconer, but then I realized I would never have the time (I travel too much).


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Awww how cute! This is an awesome picture! Will you post more as she grows up PLEASE


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

No problem, I take tons of pictures. I love the "ugly baby dinosaur " stage. :biggrin:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwwww! I just love baby birds! I have a question......when feeding parrot chicks the food is a mash consistancy, but I know birds of prey are meat eaters and I'm wondering if at hatch the food is regurgitated in a digest form (mashed) or are they fed whole meat from the get go? I've fed older meat eaters, and we used pieces of meat, but never a hatchling!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well poop! I just typed a reply and my phone had a fit. Here goes again.... 
We feed the baby falcons day old chicks without skin/down, feet, and heads. The yolk is cut out and they go into a blender to get the consistency of thick yogurt. Gradually we feed coarser pieces and vary the kind of meat. We only hand feed for about a week and then the baby falcons go back to mom and dad.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

falcon smoothie. oh my!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Mechanical regurgitation!!!! The wonders of a food processor huh?

Are they returned to the parents because of imprinting? And are they going to be set free, or used as hunters? Not sure what your job is all about! I guess I had always thought hunting Falcons were handraised completely, that you would want human imprinting! ????


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Mechanical regurgitation!!!! The wonders of a food processor huh?
> 
> Are they returned to the parents because of imprinting? And are they going to be set free, or used as hunters? Not sure what your job is all about! I guess I had always thought hunting Falcons were handraised completely, that you would want human imprinting! ????


You're right, they are returned to the parents because of imprinting. Occasionally a falcon will be imprinted , but most are raised by the adult birds. The imprinted falcons scream terribly for the first couple of years when they see someone 'feed me, feed me'. 
You can hunt with both imprinted and manned falcons. 
Some of the peregrines are released into the wild, most are sold for hunting. 
Here is a great website on falconry. The Modern Apprentice
Most are sold to the middle east. I was in dubai two years ago and saw adult birds I had helped care for hunting, it was beautiful. 
My boss is a responsible breeder and takes excellent care of his birds. Part of the reason he is so successful with breeding falcons is based on his love and care for his birds, he also works 365 days a year. If a falcon is stressed they won't give sperm, lay eggs or copulate on their own. A happy relaxed healthy bird means more babies. 

Alright MollyMuiMa, I wish I could send youand Molly a plane ticket. I'd put you to work  feeding babies and Hemi and Molly could romp around.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Believe me, if I were able, and healthy, I'd pay for my own ticket and I'd do it free, just for the opportunity! Birds have always been my first love!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How precious! What a cool job to get to see these new little lives of such a phenomenal bird. Your boss sounds amazing. I enjoyed reading your most informative post.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow...Looks like he's saying "I'm hungry mama!"


----------

